# [solved]Thinkpad X220i awlagn doesn't load

## SpiderPigLoki

Hi Forum,

my problem is as announced above.

```

modprobe iwlagn

FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg |tail

[10809.957186] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_tx (err 0)

[10809.957945] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_ucode_cont_event (err 0)

[10809.960501] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_ucode_error (err 0)

[10809.962629] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_ucode_event (err 0)

[10809.965849] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_ucode_wrap_event (err 0)

[10809.966871] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_print_rx_config_cmd (err 0)

[10809.968781] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_iowrite8 (err 0)

[10809.969399] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_iowrite32 (err 0)

[10809.973336] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_ioread32 (err 0)

[10809.973997] iwlagn: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_rx (err 0)

```

I think dmesg wants to tell me, that there is a problem with the ucode, but that is installed on the laptop

```
emerge iwl6000-ucode
```

```
locate *.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode <- placed per Hand

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode <- placed (I suppose) by Portage

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

/root/iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode-17.168.5.2/iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode <- Downloaded per Hand

/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/drivers/net/ixp2000/ixp2400_rx.ucode

/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/drivers/net/ixp2000/ixp2400_tx.ucode

```

Kernel = Gentoo-Sources (Portage-Tree)

```
grep IWL .config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG_EXPERIMENTAL_UCODE is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=y

```

I have also compiled RFKILL into the kernel

```
grep RFKILL .config

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

```

WLAN LED on the laptop shows nothing

```
grep LED .config

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

# LED drivers

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# LED Triggers

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

```

I hope you can help meLast edited by SpiderPigLoki on Sun Jun 19, 2011 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

This error usually means that your kernel and module don't match. Possibly you changed something in the config from N to Y but did not rebuild/install the kernel afterwards.

Verify with "uname -a" (build date and time) that you are running the correct kernel.

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

No thats not it, BUT you pushed me in the right direction.

I wanted to check my grub.conf and found out, that my sda1 (the seperate boot-partion) was not mounted => when ever I copied the kernel to /boo/kernel it remained on the sda2/root-partition and never touched Grub.

Trying to fix that now.

EDIT: yeah fixed; but still no wireless connection and no LED

----------

## chithanh

So do you have wlan0 now or not? "lspci -k" lists iwlagn as kernel driver in use for your wireless? "ifconfig wlan0 up" succeeds or returns an error? "dmesg" says what when you run it?

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> So do you have wlan0 now or not?

 

Nope

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> "lspci -k" lists iwlagn as kernel driver in use for your wireless?

 

Yep

 BUT

```

dmesg |grep iwlagn

[   14.827739] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[   14.827749] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[   14.827887] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   14.827904] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   14.827989] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[   14.839019] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x715, CALIB=0x6

[   14.839032] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Device SKU: 0Xb

[   14.839040] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X3, Valid Rx ant: 0X3

[   14.839119] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[   14.839267] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   15.051234] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode' failed.

[   15.053712] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-4.ucode' failed.

[   15.053721] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[   15.053907] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
```

----------

## chithanh

```
[   15.051234] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode' failed. 
```

You apparently don't have the firmware installed for the wireless chipset. Install either the net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware package.

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

No matter what package I install, both tell me the same in dmesg.

What I find interresting is the fact, that in dmesg it says

 *Quote:*   

> [   15.051234] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode' failed. 

 

```

locate iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

/lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

/root/iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode-17.168.5.2/iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode
```

So it's there and both packages are not finding it

----------

## chithanh

Is iwlagn a module or built-in? Maybe at the time when it loads, there is no firmware present because the root filesystem has not been mounted yet.

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

It's compiled as a Module. From the helptext I also I got this 

```

The microcode is typically installed in /lib/firmware. You can         

look in the hotplug script /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent to               

determine which directory FIRMWARE_DIR is set to when the script          

runs.               
```

But this dir does not exist.

```

emerge hotplug

* Messages for package sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2:

 * WARNING: The hotplug init script is now gone (dead and buried).

 * WARNING: If you want to load modules for hardware that was already

 * WARNING: discovered at boot time, like the old hotplug init script

 * WARNING: did, then emerge the coldplug package, and add coldplug to

 * WARNING: a runlevel, e.g. # rc-update add coldplug boot

 * WARNING: All firmware loaded by the hotplug scripts needs to be

 * WARNING: moved to the /lib/firmware directory, as the scripts now

 * WARNING: expect it to be in that location.

 * If you still have the file /etc/hotplug/isapnp.rc on your system,

 * please delete it by hand, the file /etc/hotplug/pnp.rc supercedes i

```

EDIT: I ignored the warning, went with coldplug; started it and now it's working.

LED is on, Hotkey works and I can connect via NetwrokManager.

Just the last question (kinda dumb):

Is it bad, that I use a service that is dead and burried or can I juts stick with it? What's the worse that could happen?Last edited by SpiderPigLoki on Sun Jun 19, 2011 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

So if you unload and reload the module, are you still unable to bring up the wlan0 interface? Note that genkernel may copy some modules to initramfs and if they get loaded from there, the firmware might be missing.

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

No I think you misunderstood (or I mistyped or something) it works fine.

I can bring the Interface, connect with it etc. etc.

Only strange thing is, I unemerged hotplug and it still works.

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f0:de:f1:60:a0:6f  

          inet6 addr: fe80::f2de:f1ff:fe60:a06f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:161297 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:107164 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:222728744 (212.4 MiB)  TX bytes:10353851 (9.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:d1500000-d1520000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2680 (2.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2680 (2.6 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:88:b4:58:80:d4  

          inet addr:192.168.178.4  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::a288:b4ff:fe58:80d4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1660 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1187645 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:373551 (364.7 KiB)
```

Thanks a lot for your help and patience

----------

## Markus1999

I had the same problem when I tried to get a Centrino Advanced-N 6205 in my new Thinkpad x230i up and running. In my case, however, emerging the linux-firmware-20120924 ebuild did the job, it contains the iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode firmware file:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=tree

Thanks for your posts!

----------

